

Email Mistakes That Irritate Smart People - bado
http://brooksreview.net/2010/07/email-mistakes-that-irratate-smart-people/

======
thiagocmoraes
I personally disagree with the idea of dropping the "Sent from my...".

I send lots of emails and sometimes I think it's good to send a quick answer
from my phone if it will take sometime to get to a real email client to send a
detailed solution.

Noting that you're not with a proper structure may help people understand some
simpler and less kinder emails that I may send them if I'm in a rush.

Of course, my signature is "sent from my cellphone". More than that I agree
it's a little lame.

------
emtunc
1st world problems

Sent from my iPhone

------
joshsegall
I guess numerious spelling misstakes amd grammer errors are ok tho?

